# Delonte West to start over Orien Green



## tjlamro (Oct 11, 2005)

So is Orien our starter? i know this was prob mentioned but here is the link for it http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3979/news I must say im really happy with this move and until Delonte does something Orien should get the job.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Yesss!*

While I'm not to particularly pleased that a second-round selection is our starter, I enjoy Green's basketball game more than West's.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Yesss!*

Bad idea. Greene is going to turn the ball over a ton.


----------



## lolac101 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Yesss!*

Greene first game is going to be against Marbury. Hope Doc knows what hes doing. Maybe West isn't one hundred percent from that injury against the Cavs. Anyone hear an update on West status?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Yesss!*



Lanteri said:


> Bad idea. Greene is going to turn the ball over a ton.


True, Dickau wouldn't turn the ball over, but with his defense Marbury would threaten Chamberlain's scoring mark.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Yesss!*



ehmunro said:


> True, Dickau wouldn't turn the ball over, but with his defense Marbury would threaten Chamberlain's scoring mark.




ur crazy...............





marbury would beat the record by at least 20 with dickau guarding him :biggrin:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Yesss!*

Thank God!

Its better than Delonte kids.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Yesss!*



> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="yspsctnhdln">*Celtics: Greene the likely starter at the point*</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="7"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td> </tr> </tbody></table> by Fanball Staff - Fanball.com
> Monday, October 31, 2005
> 
> *News*
> Celtics rookie guard Orien Greene beat out Delonte West and Dan Dickau for the starting point guard job, according to the Detroit News.






> *'Mouse in the house'*
> 
> The Celtics signed free agent *Dan Dickau* with the idea that he'd be their starting point guard.
> 
> ...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Yesss!*

This is good news.

How long until West fans reverse their sentiments regarding Rivers/Ainge and their respective talent evaluating skills?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Yesss! (O. Greene starting over West?)*

Herald says that West is starting:



> Unless Rivers has some kind of epiphany before 7:30 tomorrow night, Paul Pierce, Ricky Davis, Raef LaFrentz, Mark Blount and Delonte West will be in the starting five. The coach used the term “most likely” to describe that quintet but added, “I tend to be pretty consistent in that.”
> 
> “I have a set probably nine actually,” he went on. “I really do. I pretty much know the rotations. You’ve been at all the games. You pretty much know yourself.”
> 
> That would mean Al Jefferson, Ryan Gomes, Orien Greene and Brian Scalabrine would get the first calls off the bench. Kendrick Perkins and Justin Reed appear to be situational substitutes at this point, while Dan Dickau has slipped in the rotation.


http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=109785


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Yesss! (O. Greene starting over West?)*

I hope the Herald is wrong and the other is right. I don't think Greene is ready to be an NBA starter but if West is the other option then I'll take my chances with Greene all day long.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Yesss! (O. Greene starting over West?)*

Way to build pre-game interest, anyway. 

I'd give the nod to Greene at this point, but I bet it's West, with Greene getting about 20 minutes and Dickau getting about 10.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Yesss! (O. Greene starting over West?)*



cgcatsfan said:


> Way to build pre-game interest, anyway.
> 
> I'd give the nod to Greene at this point, but I bet it's West, with Greene getting about 20 minutes and Dickau getting about 10.



Are you saying it'll be a blowout? Dickau has looked awful on D, there's no way he'll play with Marbury on the other end of the floor.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Yesss! (O. Greene starting over West?)*

No, just that Dickau will be 3rd in the rotation. 
I agree need Greene on Marbury, though. 
Was commenting on who would start versus who SHOULD start, LOL


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Yesss! (O. Greene starting over West?)*

I need this confirmed before I get too excited.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Orien Greene NOT the Starting PG*

Delonte West the PG 

Thank God


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Orien Greene NOT the Starting PG*



Gerald Green said:


> Delonte West the PG
> 
> Thank God


Even if Delonte starts - I still see the majority of the offense flowing through either Ricky or Paul. Barring a trade, I believe this will be the case for much of the season.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Orien Greene NOT the Starting PG*

Obviously, Banner. Davis/Pierce can create many, many more opportunities for their teammates than West can. I hope you all like Pierce/Davis iso's, because I can see a lot of that happening. But yes, it will be on Pierce and Davis' shoulders to initiate the offense, most likely.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Yesss!*



P-Dub34 said:


> This is good news.
> 
> How long until West fans reverse their sentiments regarding Rivers/Ainge and their respective talent evaluating skills?


I know you wasn't directing this at me, but I have never praised Ainge and Doc for there judgement, If Greene can beat out two guys for the start, good for him. I'm still on West's side.



Davis and Pierce will be where 70-75%% of our offense per game comes from.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Orien Greene NOT the Starting PG*



banner17 said:


> Even if Delonte starts - I still see the majority of the offense flowing through either Ricky or Paul. Barring a trade, I believe this will be the case for much of the season.


Master of the Obvious :biggrin:


----------



## tjlamro (Oct 11, 2005)

ya west is the starter... after reporting yesturday greene was, yahoo changed it again and said west was now.... o well they will both see time.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

TJ TJ TJ 

You never fail to amaze my friend. I've heard a lot of stuff suggesting that this Greene ITS SPELLED THAT WAY FOR ORIEN kid is for real. If he is he will start but if not it's Delonte's job.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Orien Greene NOT the Starting PG*



Gerald Green said:


> Master of the Obvious :biggrin:



Get it straight - its Captain Obvious

and I wear a white cape with the number 11 in green on it :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Orien Greene NOT the Starting PG*



banner17 said:


> Get it straight - its Captain Obvious
> 
> and I wear a white cape with the number 11 in green on it :biggrin:


Shammond Williams?

Speaking of our friend, anyone notices the resemblance of Banks and Williams? They both have a awful lot of muscle.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Orien Greene NOT the Starting PG*

Banks is built like an absolute tank. So is TA.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

i'm so confused by PG situation, i guess i will just wait to see who takes the floor to begin the game.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Greene will get more minutes :biggrin:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> Greene will get more minutes :biggrin:


 :angel:


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

dont ever doubt Delonte West.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

DaFuture said:


> dont ever doubt Delonte West.


:clap:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> dont ever doubt Delonte West.


Not even if he plays like crap for the next 81 games?


----------

